# Those Tica people are funny



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

The other day I was reading the thread in the Open Forum on rod tip repair. Digger replied that he kept glue and several extra tips in his tackle box in case he or someone else lost one while fishing. I thought, damn, that's a good idea. I own two Tica surf rods that both lost tips last year. (I had to replace three other guides between those two rods last year, too. But that's another story.)
At this point I'm ready to order some Fuji tips from BPS. I didn't have my rods with me at the time, so I shoot a quick email to Tica and ask them what size rod tips they use on their surf rods. Here's the first reply:
======
DEAR MR.BECKER: GOOD EVENING TO YOU.
OUR STAFF IN Charlotte WILL WRITE OR CONTACT YOU
VERY SOON.
THANK YOU FOR YOUR KINDNESS ON TICA PRODUCTS AND HOPE YOU ENJOY WITH TICA 
ALL THE TIME.
B.RGDS
/Jenny MAO,7-APR.,2005
REF.NO.EP050407-1-2
=================================
I next get an email from the Tica staff in Charlotte.
=======
We don't supply tip measurements, but you can call and order a tip if you want to order a tip from Tica USA, Inc for our surf series of fishing rods. you can call us to order if you want a tip for your rod, call 800-390-5268. 
[email protected]
===============================
I must have been in a bad mood when I read that, because my reply wasn't very nice. I wrote:
=====
No, I don't want to order a rod tip. What I want is my Tica rods to stop losing thier guide rings. Jerkwad.
========
Then I get this response:
======
kiss my white ass
[email protected]
======
Nice, huh? I just love Tica. I wouldn't have gotten such a lively response from Penn. Maybe I can get a job in their P-R department?? I'd fit right in.


----------



## Dixie719 (May 12, 2003)

Newsjeff said:


> ======
> kiss my white ass
> [email protected]
> ======



It's time for the Sweeps isn't it!!

That's an unbelieveable response!!


----------



## the rhondel (Feb 6, 2003)

I would ask for the name and email address of the head of Ticas North American operations.I would then forward that offensive response to him/her...the R


----------



## jjaachapa (Aug 7, 2004)

Jeff, you and fishing equipment do not mix.
By the way, my cheap ass ugly stiks have never ever ever let me down..........ever. Yeah yeah I know Im cheap and I'm sure a 150-200 dollar surf rod would improve my casting and my ability to catch fish and my bait would smell better and the chics would dig me and i'd set a record, become a hero on and on and on.............  

Im sure you can just go to a tackle shop and pull one off the rack and go from there. Good luck and see you on the sand soon.


----------



## Digger (Jan 4, 2000)

That is a great way to build business. I wonder why I will sell my Tica.

Jeff just go to 17th street tell them what you want to do and they will hook you up.


----------



## jjaachapa (Aug 7, 2004)

Hey Jeff, Did you ever get that Breakawy? If so let me know so I can go take a gander at it.


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

*Not yet*



> Hey Jeff, Did you ever get that Breakawy?


I just decided a few days ago that I wanted to spend the extra money and get the Breakaway over the OM. Digitaldagger is out of them right now. And I don't know when they'll have them in stock again.  
I'm supposed to meet up with TW this week. He's going to let me cast both his 1508 and 1509. I'll call you when we set a place and time. If you're interested, I'll be fishing each day over the next four days.


----------



## Guest (Apr 16, 2005)

HAHAHAHAHAHAHA! Holy Cow, I can't believe that response! You should forward that to whomever can put the smackdown on the person that replied like that. As funny as that response sounds, that person needs to be disciplined.


----------



## ribs54 (Mar 27, 2004)

i'd sue and get some money for verbal abuse. but that me i'm a poor mo fo


----------



## oilyfishhead (Apr 4, 2004)

jjaachapa said:


> Jeff, you and fishing equipment do not mix.
> By the way, my cheap ass ugly stiks have never ever ever let me down..........ever.


My Sealine-X's and my OM have never had that problem. Is that something I should be ready for?


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Holy chit, who says customer service stinks in th USA....


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

oilyfishhead said:


> My Sealine-X's and my OM have never had that problem. Is that something I should be ready for?


Dont think ya need to worry about that with OM's they use Fuji guides....


----------



## dickyboy77 (Dec 30, 2002)

*god i wish i could say that*

When i lived up in NJ years ago, i could say that to my customers if they got rude with me and we would both go on our way. down here if i just look at them wrong they cry. God i miss the north and the hospitality.
db77

I just wish i could say that to my customers.


----------



## Tinybaum (Mar 8, 2004)

Gotta love Tica

OM may have Fuji guides, but they are like holding a big ol broom all day. I have OM 12ft spinning 6-12oz. Heavy as crap, but gets some good distance.

Tiny


----------



## Guest (Apr 16, 2005)

Cdog said:


> Holy chit, who says customer service stinks in th USA....


..


True, but I'd rather deal with rude people in the USA than somone who's struggling with the english language from another country. I spent 5 hours on the phone trying to accomplish something!


----------



## the rhondel (Feb 6, 2003)

Pauky....let me guess....dell customer service.....you spend forever on hold.When you finally hear "hee-loo",ya want to hangup ;but you endure 'cause ya already have too much time invested...then ya suffer through the translations for the next 3 hours.......they SUCK  I mean they REALLY SUCK!!!!....the R


----------



## can't fish today (Oct 8, 2003)

In the end the customer always wins. I won't be buying Tica.


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

that wierd... thats not the address for tica that i was told was theirs!

also i've had nothing but great luck with their service dept and courteous as all hell


either way thats funny...


neil


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

That's some bad news. I have one Tica that I like, but a company that behaves that way is headed for trouble.


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

jeff make sure it is the right email man, cause i really cant believe they would say something like that... i know countless people who have had dealings with customer service, and i have had at least 5 if not more rods replaced for various reasons(most of them are my fault), and yes, your email wasnt the nicest either... i'll holla at them monday and say something for you dude


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

*Neil*

I know my email wasn't very nice. And I know I instigated the bad response. I'm really not that upset. However, I am done with Tica. I've had trouble with the Tica shop in Charlotte before. I sent them my 12' less than a month after I bought it. The guide ring on the stripper guide popped out. Yes, they fixed the rod for free. But they charged me something like $40 in shipping and handling to get it back. They didn't tell me about THAT little charge before I shipped the rod to them. Plus, I had to pay for shipping TO Charlotte as well. Which was half the price.  
I guess I was just tired of dealing with all the problems. I just wanted an answer to a simple question. I didn't want to buy anything from them, especially not cheap rod tips. 
Again, all I wanted to do was get some rod tips in case I lost one on the beach. Ask Kenmefish. He was there for the first cast of my December OBX trip when the tip came off. 
Neil, it is strange that the Tica email was through AOL. But it's also strange that the first email referred me to Tica USA with the company's phone number. The number is correct, too. I just called it. 
And I didn't even leave a nasty message. 

I was looking at the 9' Tica spinner (1/2-3oz) to use as a plugging rod this Fall when I go to Block Island and Montauk. I'm leaning toward the Lami 9' Surf King now. Any recommendations?


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

support you local tackle shop they have most any rod tip you need and most likly for less $$.


----------



## Digger (Jan 4, 2000)

Look at the Triflex by Lami much better rod.


----------



## the rhondel (Feb 6, 2003)

I've got that 9' tica and like it alot  ....the R


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

ive got a 9ft.... me and a coupla other guys down south ways use it as the cheap lure rod, instead of the all* spanish buster. tica is an awesome rod as long as you arent using shock leader is what ive come up with. for throwin lures its awesome(power pro). yeah tica shouldnt have charged you thats kinda silly.....


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Wonder if the [email protected] response was in any way due to the rumor I just read on Mojo about Tica closing their doors?


----------



## Tuck (Oct 29, 2003)

Newsjeff, contact tica via # you have and ask for Mike Vereckey. This guy is a fisherman and has helped me allot in the past. When dealing with him I have had great CS from Tica.


----------



## Otter (Jun 18, 2004)

Am I the only one wondering why Tica has an aol address?


----------



## fyremanjef (Feb 17, 2005)

*Hey Jeff*

You already did one of the best things to "get back" at Tica. by telling us and posting it here for everyone (esp. Fishermen) to read. will do more harm than any email or call you can make to their corp headquaters.

Hope things work out.

Jeff


----------



## getuson (Jan 19, 2003)

You may want to check that email address, this is the one I found on line

Tica USA, Inc.
Email: [email protected]
Web Address: http://www.ticaglobal.com
Manufacturer of top quality rods and reels. 


Hope that helps


----------

